# My deli enclosures for my two new babies!



## ChitandChat (Apr 11, 2021)

Hey guys! I received a deroplatys lobata (Zebra) and an heterochaeta orientalis (Cinnamon) the other day and I put together deli cup enclosures for them. To be honest though, I'm considering switching their cups as Cinnamon's current cup is giving me mismolt anxiety from the small gaps between the lid and upper sticks. What are your thoughts?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 11, 2021)

can't you cut the sticks a  little so the lid sits right?


----------



## ChitandChat (Apr 11, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> can't you cut the sticks a  little so the lid sits right?


They actually are, it's just I hadn't fully pushed in the d. lobata's lid. So no contact between between sticks and lid


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2021)

If Cinnamon is anything like my Heterochaetas, she/he will hang from the top most of the time. Leaving the stick for some decor and a place for prey to crawl is a good idea, but it could definitely be shorter, or cut down to just a single piece that rests to one side rather than branching out.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2021)

ok, It just looked that way.


----------

